# Fishing around Lorain



## TheUkrainian (Oct 16, 2012)

I've lived on the east side for the last 5 years and just moved to Lorain to be closer to work. I live by the marina/mile long pier and the black river, but the 5 or 6 times I've been out, I haven't had a single bite. I mostly fish for bass and catfish, and steelhead when they moved into the Chagrin. No clue what the steelhead fishing is like on the Black River, but does anyone have any tips/places to go around Lorain? I've been to Cascade park once and had ok luck there, but with all of the marinas and boat launches around me, I was hoping to find some good spots within a few minutes of me.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

You will get some walleye on that pier at night in a month or so.


----------



## TheUkrainian (Oct 16, 2012)

I've heard the walleye fishing is popular there, but I haven't really fished for walleye before so it's all new to me. Bass, catfish and steelhead are more familiar.


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

You can find crappie in the river and the largemouth and smallmouth along the rocks but it all depends on location because a hot bite one day can turn to nothing the next. Try the mile long outer wall for perch using minnows on a crappie rig and 3/4-1oz. weight. Also try down the river past the steel mill around structure, trees, docks and piers but you need a boat to get to them. During mid summer you could catch all the catfish you would want on night crawlers. Good luck, most of the people that fish out that way are decent folk and are willing to share if you ask.


----------



## chevyjay (Oct 6, 2012)

the black river really isn't a steelhead river, the vermillion river would be a better place to try.


----------



## TheUkrainian (Oct 16, 2012)

Never fished the Vermillion. Compared to the Rocky River, how is it in terms of access? The one downfall of the Black so far is the lack of public areas to access the river, at least compared to the rock, which luckily is within the CleMetParks. 

I've talked to several people fishing the pier, almost all of them were quite nice and helpful. Of the 5 years I've lived here, and the twenty some years I've been fishing, I haven't really done any big lake fishing/pier fishing, so it's a bit new to me. I do know that I'll need to get a long handle net...haha. 

I go down to the pier almost daily since I'm a photographer. The sunsets get a bit repetitive, but some nights are pretty cool.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Can't help you on the fishing up there... Awesome photos though!


----------



## TheUkrainian (Oct 16, 2012)

I run a photography store in Avon, so I get to use the best and newest gear.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

The V has much less public access than the Rocky. You need to do quite a bit of hiking.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Rocky is usually better for numbers of trout and it does have better access.


----------



## chevyjay (Oct 6, 2012)

bacon mills metro park on rt 60 has shore access, and there is the boat launch that has shore access.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Public access to the Rocky River is so good that it almost spoils us, FWIW.

Great pix, though. Where is your store in Avon?


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

Awesome pics!!


----------



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

TheUkrainian said:


> I've lived on the east side for the last 5 years and just moved to Lorain to be closer to work. I live by the marina/mile long pier and the black river, but the 5 or 6 times I've been out, I haven't had a single bite. I mostly fish for bass and catfish, and steelhead when they moved into the Chagrin. No clue what the steelhead fishing is like on the Black River, but does anyone have any tips/places to go around Lorain? I've been to Cascade park once and had ok luck there, but with all of the marinas and boat launches around me, I was hoping to find some good spots within a few minutes of me.


The Black River is one of my favorite places to fish for Bass. I have several videos on my YouTube page and just fished there again this past Sunday. I will have that video up in the next couple days. You will need a boat or a kayak to fish the best part of the river which is from Lake Erie south for a couple miles. Not much shore fishing is accessible. The Vermilion River is walk able and have bass population.

Here is a link to my Lorain/BlackRiver videos: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvl0q8B4Bp2gO53Xnw5k1Fg


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

chevyjay said:


> bacon mills metro park on rt 60 has shore access, and there is the boat launch that has shore access.


Just where is the Bacon mills metro park. I have fished the vermilion river for 25 years and this is a new one for me. Do you mean the metro park on 113 in Birmingham? The vermilion river reservation is off north ridge road. The river actually separates the mill hollow side and the bacon woods side. This metro park has decent access to some steelhead water.


----------



## chevyjay (Oct 6, 2012)

oops, i meant mill hollow. i don't know where i got bacon mills from from. this wouldn't be the only thing i confused myself with last week.


----------



## TheUkrainian (Oct 16, 2012)

Ejvh3 - I've seen your videos before. I live right behind Spitzer marina so a lot of it looked familiar, bit unfortunately I don't have a boat. Haha. 

Berkshirepresident - the store is called pixel connection, we're by 83 and detroit. 

I might check out the vermillion soon, if the fishing is a bust, I'll just take some pictures since I haven't been there before. Heard people have started catching steelhead by edgewater so I might go there this weekend or the rocky river reservation marina. One rod for catfish, the other for some steelies. Haha


----------



## mokabe (Jan 23, 2011)

Talk to Joe at Central Basin Bait and Tackle on RT 6 in Vermilion on your right after you cross the bridge. He'll give you plenty of info on the Vermilion river. He also has maggotts, jigs, spawn etc.


----------



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

TheUkrainian said:


> Ejvh3 - I've seen your videos before. I live right behind Spitzer marina so a lot of it looked familiar, bit unfortunately I don't have a boat. Haha.


I grew up in Lorain and had no boat either at that time. I would fish for Perch off the Pier when they came in. I would toss a 4" berkeley power worm texas rigged along the rocks off the pier and break walls that I could access and could get bass that way. 

I spent a lot of time fishing Mill Hollow. I would catch crayfish and helgramites from under the rocks on the banks then use them in the pools for small mouth. Inline spinners would work also. 

Findley State Park is a little bit of a drive from Lorain (40 min.), but it makes for a great day trip and there is pretty good bass fishing from the banks all the way around the whole lake. 

A good used Kayak might only cost $200-$300 and would seriously open up your fishing horizons in the Black River.


----------



## TheUkrainian (Oct 16, 2012)

I've been looking at various Kayaks, but my issue is storage space haha. No place to put it in my apartment.


----------



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

Balcony


----------



## TheUkrainian (Oct 16, 2012)

Don't have one. Haha. That would've been my first choice. Thinking about a small storage unit, or one of those seaeagle inflatable kayaks.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Uke, I love your photos. Thanks.


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

Hello there TheUkrainian. Beautiful photos. I would love to meet some time and talk photography and fishing. My dad and I fish that mile long pier without much success, as well, but it's nice to get out. Seems like minnows are usually the best bet. The walleye fishing is supposedly better off the rocks to the east of the pier, but that could be some treacherous climbing and my dad's health won't permit it. PM me and we can meet up some time. I am no pro photographer, but am getting into it as a hobby, and I have a lot of walleye experience from shore - though that particular pier isn't the best spot.


----------

